# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  إبتسمي أنا كلي فدى لمبسمك mms < آسماء للبنوتات ~ | ..

## ليلاس

*مسآء الشوـوـوـوق ..}*




*مدخ ـل ..*


**

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس

*السسلآم عليكم ..]*

*الموضوع يحتوي وسائط عددها 126..*

*من إبداااع الأخت الريم .. تسلم يمناها ع المجهود ..*

*أتمنى تعجبكم ..*

*تحياااتي للجميع ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعلـيكم السـلآـلام ورحمة الله ..*
*بصرآاحه شيء حــــــلووو ..*
*اخيراً شفت اسمي من ضمن الاسماء ..*
*يسلمووو ليلاس ع النقل الراائع..*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
*لآعدم من جهوودك الطيبه..*
*دمتي بعين الله..*
*تحيـآـــاتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

* الله يسلمكـ و يعاافيكـ حبيبتي  شذى ..*

*الحمد لله حصلتي على اسمكـ ..*

*مروركـ الأروع ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور الأحلى ..*

*منورة الصفحة ..}*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## كــاريس

*ح‘ـلويين كثييير* 

*تسلمي غناااتي على الطرح*

*الله يعطييك العافية*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


حركااات :)


مرة حلويييييين والفكرة بروحها جميلة .....فكرة الاسماء واقترانها بالابتسامة ...



وأنا أقول لك 

"ليلاس خلك دوم مبتسمة ياحبابة   :)




يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الجميييل..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## looovely

* ســـــــلآآآآآآم..* 
*أووووووووه أوه>>I saw my name*
* يعطيك ربي الف عافية غناتي عـ الطرح الروعة*
* تمت السرقة بنجاح:)* 
*الشكر موصول لجهودك*
* في حمى الله وأمانه*

----------


## ليلاس

> *ح‘ـلويين كثييير* 
> 
> *تسلمي غناااتي على الطرح*
> 
> *الله يعطييك العافية*



 
*الله يسلمك و يعاافيك غنااتي ..*

*مرورك الأحلى ..*

*منورة ..}~*

----------


## ليلاس

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..* 
> 
> حركااات :) 
> 
> مرة حلويييييين والفكرة بروحها جميلة .....فكرة الاسماء واقترانها بالابتسامة ... 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يعاافيك حبيبتي ..*

*مرورك أسعدني ..*

*نــورتي غنااتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم حضوورك الأجمل..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *ســـــــلآآآآآآم..* 
> *و عليييكـمـ السسلآم ..]*
> 
> *أووووووووه أوه>>I saw my name*
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافية غناتي عـ الطرح الروعة*
> *تمت السرقة بنجاح:)* 
> *الشكر موصول لجهودك*
> 
> *في حمى الله وأمانه*



*الله يعاافيك .. عوااافي يا الغلا ..*

*الشكر لك ع الحضور المشرق ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## نبض قلب

*اهم شي إسمي معآهوووم ;)*

*تسلمي يآبعدي* 

*حدهوووم كيوت*

----------


## ليلاس

* ربي يسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*مرورك الكيووت ..*

*منورة بطلتك ..}*

*لا خلا ولاعدم ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

يووهـ لآول مره بموآضيع كذآ ألقى أسمي ههههه ..}
ثـآنكس ع الطرح ..}
مآأإأننح ـرم ..~

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي يـ الغ‘ـلآ ..*

*ع الحضور المشرف ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فديتك يا اروع واطهر اسم بالوجود 


يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه غناتي 
موفقه..وعساكِ على القوه 
مودتي..

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يقويك و يوفقك و يعافيك ..*

*تسلمين يــــ الغالية ..*

*لروعهـ الحضور ..~*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*ليلآس ؛؛*

*للأسف خيتو ..*

*الصور مب طالعين عندي*

*عسآكـ ع القوة :)*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يقويك حبوبـهـ ..~*

*صصور ظاهرة عندي مادري وششش المشكلة ..*

*و إتمنى يظهروا عندكـ كمان ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------

